# Nymphea ID



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Can anyone ID what type of Nymphea species this is?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

micrantha?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it is _Nymphaea micrantha_. It's the multicolored form featured on page 468 of Kasselmann.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Cavan and David!


----------

